# New 8-channel AI/AO Dirac Live processor from miniDSP



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

Owners of pre/pro/receivers with a 8-channel analog outputs to separate amps can now apply Dirac Live room correction with a new dedicated processor from miniDSP:
http://www.minidsp.com/products/dirac-series/ddrc-88a










miniDSP has also made available a remote App that allows remote control functionality of the Dirac Live nanoAVR DL (and HD) processors with HDMI inputs and outputs:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.minidsp.minidsp










 Flavio


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Excellent!


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

Very nice indeed!!!!!


----------



## Audiofan1 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hmmm! very, very interesting!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Would this work with Dolby Atmos or Auro 3D?


----------



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

ellisr63 said:


> Would this work with Dolby Atmos or Auro 3D?


I think it can be used even in an Atmos 7.1.4 configuration if there are 4 Atmos enabled upward firing speakers which are left uncorrected because of their peculiar response.










It is suggested to let Dirac calibrate the system first (before any Atmos setup), once the system has been calibrated with Dirac Live then go through an Atmos calibration with Dirac Live engaged.

Flavio


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

So this would not be better than running YPAO or Audyssey.... It is meant to be used in addition to?


----------



## dwaleke (Dec 30, 2013)

ellisr63 said:


> So this would not be better than running YPAO or Audyssey.... It is meant to be used in addition to?


This would replace YPAO / Audyssey / MCACC / etc. Leave those disabled in your AVR. 

This device will set distance/levels/EQ (Dirac) for all 7.1 speaker channels.

AVR -> Minidsp Dirac -> Amps -> Speakers


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Used the free trial version on my PC Media Server via my Pioneer Elite SC35 - the results are very impressive - much better than the Elite MCACC .... I will be adding it to my PC as a DSP - the advantage is
it does have multiple filter memory / 
comes with 2 license's (in the FULL 7.1 version) so you can technically split the cost with someone else / 
it processes all outgoing audio / 
worked really well with JRIVER MC 18
supports 24 bit sampling @ 192k  ....

Again the results were very noticeable and I highly recommend a demo for anyone interested in DIRAC...

IMO the re-investment in Dolby Atmos is a HUGE mistake - an investment in DIRAC is much more practical and proven to give excellent results with your current system
....


----------

